
Boeing slams the Falcon Heavy rocket as “too small” - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/04/boeing-slams-the-falcon-heavy-rocket-as-too-small/
======
RoyTyrell
Grow up, Boeing. Yes your rockets are still necessary and there's no need to
force a dick measuring contest especially when you're the only one that wants
it.

Boeing could try the SpaceX route in both marketing and technology, but
instead they're stuck with the mentality of a leach that needs to suck as much
money out of NASA and its other clients as possible. At least that's the vibe
I get from them.

------
nabla9
Space exploration is engineering+economics. Every penny used for lifting
things to orbit removes number of launches and shrinks the budget used to
build payloads.

The Space Shuttle was a resource sink and failure while Soyuz was the biggest
success in rocketry before SpaceX. SLS seems like the tail end of Space
Shuttle era. It directs NASA budget to small number of expensive launces.

